# Where to get good T5 lighting for a reasonable price?



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi there, 

I'm fairly new to this whole lighting thing. Prior I just used the lights that my fishtank came with but lately I've been wanting to grow plants that require more than just 1 watt per gallon. I wanted to upgrade to T5's but everywhere I look they seem to cost a fortune. I know they are expensive but was wondering if anyone here had a favorite store or a reasonable store or a store thats a bit cheaper than Big Al's? I want to get T5's that are 24 inches or less for my hex tank. Thanks so much for all help/advice.

Laura


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm fairly new to this whole lighting thing. Prior I just used the lights that my fishtank came with but lately I've been wanting to grow plants that require more than just 1 watt per gallon. I wanted to upgrade to T5's but everywhere I look they seem to cost a fortune. I know they are expensive but was wondering if anyone here had a favorite store or a reasonable store or a store thats a bit cheaper than Big Al's? I want to get T5's that are 24 inches or less for my hex tank. Thanks so much for all help/advice.
> 
> Laura


Petsmart has the Hagen GLO T5HO systems on sale until May 31. They include the 24",36" and 48" versions. The 24" is $89.99, cheapest you will find it anywhere. Also note the systems don't come with bulbs but you can get T5HO bulbs from any hydroponics store for $10 each. See here for a hydroponics store in your area http://www.hydroponics.ca/can_distributors_index.html

You have the other option of going to Lucky's Aquarium in Markham buying the same system including bulbs for $140 cash. Only downside is there's no warranty and maybe exchange might be out of the question


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For FW plants, the Hagen GLO T5HO is a great bang for the $$$. Hopefully your aquarium is either 2' or 4' as bulbs are readily available, cheaper too, @hydroponic shops.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

You could get a 20" or 24" 2-tube incandescent hood and put two 25 watt CFLs in it, if you want to do this cheaply and easily. You can also build your own out of enameled metal eavestroughing and standard lamp sockets. Most people prefer the color of the "daylight" CFLs to the ones that imitate incandescent lighting.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

*I better post dimensions of my tank...*

My tank is a 65 gallon hex which around 29 inches deep so I need a fair amount of watts. I want around 95 watts plus so I'm looking for lighting that has maybe 4 lights in it? Lucky's seems like a good option but does anyone know if it has a 4 light fixture? Or where I can find a 4 light fixture that is only 24 inches long? Thanks so much.

Laura


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

If your really into doing a planted tank you may want to switch out that tank - sell it or trade it for something else. Though there is some debate around this, a lot of people argue that it is difficult trying to get good light penetration beyond 18-24" even when using HO lighting with high-end German reflectors. In the greater scheme of things, tanks are cheap when compared to a good light. That said, it also depends on what kind of planted tank you want.

After following this forum and a few of the planted tank forums it seems like a lot of people are ordering from Catalina in California. They sell both 24" 4 x 24w and 6 x 24w T5 HO with German Reflectors on each individual tube.

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

That changes things quite a bit considering your tank is 29" high. Is the sun hitting your tank?. You will definitely need more than a 4 bulb setup if you want the light to reach the bottom. My tank is 25" and my lighting is 1.5wpg, the light barely touch's the bottom portion of the plants. The sun is also directed to 3 sides of the aquarium all day. I don't know what kind of plants you want to grow but you will need a 8 bulb system to achieve decent results.

Your better off making your own compact fluorescent system or selling your tank for a long aquarium, it will just make things that much easier.

P.S. - I would never ever buy a tank over 20 inches anymore, they become such a pain to work on. Every time a plant gets unrooted, the water goes up to my armpits when I put my arm in there, this is on my 25" high, I can't imagine how it would be on your 29" high. I guess keep this in mind about the long term goal of your tank.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

24" t5 for $35. i bought it from a lighting/furnace place in the food court kennedy & 7 markham


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Laura,

29" deep eh? Well if you have some one handy in electronics you could go the LED route being cheap high powered LED's and using 'sawed off' IMS20 reflectors which IIRC gives a 35-40 degree spread. You'll get more spread down range.

This site http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=272951 is very pic heavy but shows beamshows as well. Some help here http://bikeled.org/ if you're looking to build something modified to fit over the tank.

Or as someone mentioned an eavestrough or duct reflector here 



 then spray it black.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

*Thanks for all the great advice guys....*

Aye its a pain in the ass to clean or even plant.... I bought it before I knew better... sighs.. and uprooted plants... wow thats stressful.. I have to dunk my entire head inside standing on a stool bar chair to replant them... It is infront of my window and my plants are low lighting plants.. they dont seem to be that badly off... but neither are they thriving so I wanted to upgrade my lighting.... to help them a bit.... I know I'll never be able to grow medium or high level lighting... thats for my next tank


----------

